# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Couple

## angelblue

In hollyoaks who would you like to see be a couple if you had a choice  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

nicole and les hunter!!!
(lol only joking!   :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ben and Becca would make a nice couple.

----------


## di marco

> Ben and Becca would make a nice couple.


yeh they would

----------


## daisy38

I know there brother and sister but if they wasn't then Craig and Steph would be a lovley couple!

----------


## Luna

> I know there brother and sister but if they wasn't then Craig and Steph would be a lovley couple!


Yeah i think they would make a lovly couple and so would debbie and jake

----------


## Debs

umm zara and sam would be a great couple!

max and ob should get it together. thye like an old married couple anyway!

----------


## angelblue

Zara and sam no way she is so annoying i dont like her  :Thumbsdown:  

It also look like he still in love with his ex girlfriend 

Yeah max and ob i am liking that   :Smile:  

 :Lol:

----------


## di marco

zara should be with jez

----------


## Katy

i think mandy and ben were always a sweet couple. 

Zara should definatly be with jez not sam.

----------


## Luna

> i think mandy and ben were always a sweet couple.


Yeah Mandy and Ben were a cute couple - stil cant believe she ended up with tony though even after he'd been with her mum   :Sick:

----------


## angelblue

We might not want it to happen but it problary will happen   :Nono:

----------


## Katy

there would be no way on earth i would go out with a guy let alone marry them if thed been with my mum. Its just wrong.

----------


## angelblue

Sorry i am a bit confused who are you talking an about  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

Mandy. I said that she and Ben made a nice couple and lunalee said she couldnt believe mandy had married tony because he had been with helen her mum

----------


## angelblue

Oh yeah yuck   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

i think the best couple at the moment are frankie and Jack. Hes so nice to her.

----------


## Luna

There's something about Jack that i just can't put my finger on, it's hard to explain, but i really dont like him

----------


## Katy

yeh i know what you mean i think hes sweet though he so much nicer than jonno

----------


## true.moon

i would ahve to say ali and nicole

----------


## di marco

> i would ahve to say ali and nicole


yeh i think ali and nicole would be quite sweet but it might get a bit boring after a while

----------


## true.moon

yeah i suppose
but they are really cute together and he wants her so bad


(p.s. di marco check your pm)

----------


## di marco

they look sweet together and ali is really in love with her but i think nicole would get bored in that relationship pretty quickly

----------


## true.moon

yeah and she would only go out with him to get near justin

----------


## di marco

yeh shes in love with justin. its quite funny really, none of them can see how the others feeling. alis in love with nicole, shes in love with justin, hes in love with becca lol!

----------


## true.moon

i no!!
not complicated at all is it !!!!

lol

----------


## angelblue

I dont think it is going to happen   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

ali and nicole are sweet. It was funny when he was sick on her dress.

----------


## Jade

Danni and Russ

Ben and Becca

Less and Frankie Dean!!

----------


## Katy

les and frankie?????? Really why?

----------


## Jade

I dont know, that was a bit random really!!

----------


## di marco

> Danni and Russ


yep theyre a good couple




> Ben and Becca


i think they could be a good couple but i like her with jake




> Less and Frankie Dean!!


lol that would be funny to see!

----------


## Katy

it would be funny.

----------


## luna_lovegood

I didn't used to watch it when Max fancied Mandy but whenever they are on screen together I think they would make a nice couple, although they are step brother and sister so I doubt it will happen.....but it is no different than Shannis is it?

----------


## tasha_cfc

Ben and Mandy would be gd back together or Ben and Becca

----------


## angelblue

I quite like mandy and tony together 

But ben and becca would be good   :Lol:

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Frankie and Jack
ali and Nicole
Ben and Becca
Liz and Tony ( as theycan be annoying together)

----------


## Lennie

My couples would be -

Justin/Becca
Craig/Darlene
Ali/Nicole
Lee/Mel

----------


## DancingQueen

Dannii/Russ
Ben/Becca
Craig/Darlene

----------

